# Best way to get Canadian work visa?



## AB-UK (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm very early on in the process of finding out information at the moment - I don't know much about Canadian immigration. What is the best way for a civil engineer (MEng degree, 3 years experience, 26 years old) to apply for permanent residency in Canada? I am aware that you usually need a written job offer to be accepted, although Quebec is a bit easier to get into if you can speak French, but I only have limited knowledge of the language  

What is the best way of going about doing this? Just write to loads of employers and hope that someone is willing to wait however long it could take to finally be able to move to Canada with a PR card, or is it better to go under the working holiday program, find a job to work immediately, then apply for PR? I'm not sure where to start as I can't imagine any employers willing to hire someone who can't work for a long period of time.

Thanks for any help!

P.S. I know that the Provincial Nomination schemes are often recommended, but it seems that they also require a written job offer too, unless you're fluent in French (Quebec).


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Easiest way is to get a job offer. Employer then has to apply for a Labour Market Option (LMO) to employ you from overseas, if successful you would be granted a temporary work permit (TWP) and you could start work in Canada.

Perhaps your occupation is on the list, then you could apply for PR as part of the Skilled Worker Program.

You could try coming on a working holiday visa, however, I am not sure what you would need to do after the visa expires to continue working. I do know the program is closed for 2011, and it has yet to be announced when the 2012 program will start or what the volume will be.


----------



## AB-UK (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok then - if I get a job offer, how long would it usually be until I would be allowed to work? I just can't imagine an employer committing for months (or even years) down the line, so is a temporary work permit usually quick to gain, and would that be a possible route to permanent residency?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

AB-UK said:


> I'm very early on in the process of finding out information at the moment - I don't know much about Canadian immigration. What is the best way for a civil engineer (MEng degree, 3 years experience, 26 years old) to apply for permanent residency in Canada? I am aware that you usually need a written job offer to be accepted, although Quebec is a bit easier to get into if you can speak French, but I only have limited knowledge of the language
> 
> What is the best way of going about doing this? Just write to loads of employers and hope that someone is willing to wait however long it could take to finally be able to move to Canada with a PR card, or is it better to go under the working holiday program, find a job to work immediately, then apply for PR? I'm not sure where to start as I can't imagine any employers willing to hire someone who can't work for a long period of time.
> 
> ...


At your age the BUNAC working holiday visa would be your best bet to get out here quickly. It's valid for 1 year but is NOT renewable.

If you get a permanent job in your field look at the prospects for provincial nomination. Getting a provincial nomination aids in getting a TWP when your holiday visa expires. If that isn't possible you employer can apply for a LMO and if that is positive you can apply for a TWP.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

AB-UK said:


> Ok then - if I get a job offer, how long would it usually be until I would be allowed to work? I just can't imagine an employer committing for months (or even years) down the line, so is a temporary work permit usually quick to gain, and would that be a possible route to permanent residency?


The most difficult part will be finding an employer willing to submit for a LMO. Once submitted, LMO processing time seems to be about 6-8 weeks presently. Once the LMO is granted, and as long as your job does not require a medical, you can present the LMO at Point of Entry (POE) and have your TWP issued on the spot.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

JGK said:


> At your age the BUNAC working holiday visa would be your best bet to get out here quickly. It's valid for 1 year but is NOT renewable.


It's also closed for 2011 with no date announced for 2012 opening yet, so, not so quick at the moment.


----------



## AB-UK (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks both of you - this would not be an immediate move anyway, I'm just gathering information as I'd like to make this a long term goal.


----------

